# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  1. Tag 109B/ 80A

## boelsche

Ist die Frage, so wie sie da steht nicht auch irrefhrend?
Es heit: Welche nachfolgende Komponente ist dafr DIREKT geeignet?
Aber auch im Komplementsystem muss der 3a/4a/5a Komplex fr die Phagozytose ja erst ber die Kaskade entstehen.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

